# Nikon D3100 Problem



## midnite_ (Aug 8, 2012)

Someone PLEASE help me. So my nikon seems to work fine, it takes pictures and charges just fine. Whenever I go to look at some of the photos however, a redbox with an x appears instead. And as I scroll down they just keep appearing. But then if I re-turn on my camera, I can see the image again. But eventually this arrow comes back. When I put it into my computer, it told me this:
The following error occurred while importing DSC_0004.JPG: A device attached to the system is not functioning.

Does anyone know how to fix this or what I should do. ):


----------



## domu221 (Aug 8, 2012)

try re-installing the firmware?


----------



## Ember1961 (Aug 11, 2012)

Try  a different memory card?


----------



## fjrabon (Aug 11, 2012)

sounds like your memory card is going bad or isn't making clean contact


----------



## morganza (Aug 13, 2012)

Weird, haven't heard of this happening to a Nikon before.


----------



## Montanamyst (Aug 13, 2012)

Same thing happened to me , returned he camera only to have it happen again. The problem is if you look at your pics on the computer straight off the memory card and rotate the image, it saves it that way and screws with the formatting on your card. 

The answer is download your pics to the computer and view them from your hard drive and not the memory card. 

The reps at Nikon didn't know what I was talking about. 

That should solve your problem. I later learned from my photography teacher to never view your pics on the computer without saving and backing them up first.


----------

